# Fraudulent Activity Has Been Detected



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

I received the attached notice of "fraudulent activity" in my message box this morning. Does anyone know what to make of this? I definitely did not attempt anything fraudulent.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Did you decide a bunch of airport trips

Have a GPS spoofer

Anything?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber really needs to stop sending out these ambiguous messages. They are not tied to any concrete event or data. It is a blatant abuse of power. I don’t know how, but somehow we need to force their hand on this practice. It’s atrocious.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

I got one too, and when i called US, they claimed it was the app and asked if id declined a bunch of rides. I said, "well yeah, but i was enroute to getting gas then, as i was getting low. I started going towards the gas station and got a bunch of pings, which i declined. Im not going to pick up pax and stop with them in the car, or i run out of gas".

She just said" dont worry about it".

Op, check to make sure you can still go online to do pickups and that the "cash out" tab is still usable, mine wont let me transfer any monies to my card for a few days.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

A lot of us got similar messages at RSW (Ft Myers) they didn’t tell us what the violation was but some of the things we were doing were

Cherry picking (call the rider, ask where they are going and then canceling

Turn off location services at the airport (this worked on android phones with Uber. Now you can leave the lot on a lyft ride and the Uber phone is “locked” in position at the airport. And you continue to move through the queue

There is a group at RSW that has hired a phone sitter to hold your Uber phone when you are on a lyft ride and Vice versa

Or just hide your 2nd phone in the bushes

And then there is the group that has a device with which they can “jam” the Uber signal and somehow manipulate the queue


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

I got that email when i was GPS spoofing at the airport


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

oldfart said:


> A lot of us got similar messages at RSW (Ft Myers) they didn't tell us what the violation was but some of the things we were doing were
> 
> Cherry picking (call the rider, ask where they are going and then canceling
> 
> ...


The folks with the jammers are playing with serious fire...

That can result in a charge of terrorism at an airport, if they're caught.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> I got one too, and when i called US, they claimed it was the app and asked if id declined a bunch of rides. I said, "well yeah, but i was enroute to getting gas then, as i was getting low. I started going towards the gas station and got a bunch of pings, which i declined. Im not going to pick up pax and stop with them in the car, or i run out of gas".
> 
> She just said" dont worry about it".
> 
> Op, check to make sure you can still go online to do pickups and that the "cash out" tab is still usable, mine wont let me transfer any monies to my card for a few days.


why dont u just stop new request . u get no more pinfs till u are ready .


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> I got one too, and when i called US, they claimed it was the app and asked if id declined a bunch of rides. I said, "well yeah, but i was enroute to getting gas then, as i was getting low. I started going towards the gas station and got a bunch of pings, which i declined. Im not going to pick up pax and stop with them in the car, or i run out of gas".
> 
> She just said" dont worry about it".
> 
> Op, check to make sure you can still go online to do pickups and that the "cash out" tab is still usable, mine wont let me transfer any monies to my card for a few days.


But declining trips shouldn't get you deactivated or suspended, no? I thought acceptance rate didn't matter, only cancel.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> But declining trips shouldn't get you deactivated or suspended, no? I thought acceptance rate didn't matter, only cancel.


Declining at an airport queue is different. I predicted this when they first set one up at EWR and at MetLife Stadium in NJ. You're not supposed to be in the lot/queue unless you're accepting rides. Decline too many and it looks like cherry-picking, which is not allowed by U/L OR the airports/event locations. The airport may have rules where U/L have to disable drivers that appear to cherry-pick.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> I got one too, and when i called US, they claimed it was the app and asked if id declined a bunch of rides. I said, "well yeah, but i was enroute to getting gas then, as i was getting low. I started going towards the gas station and got a bunch of pings, which i declined. Im not going to pick up pax and stop with them in the car, or i run out of gas".
> 
> She just said" dont worry about it".
> 
> Op, check to make sure you can still go online to do pickups and that the "cash out" tab is still usable, mine wont let me transfer any monies to my card for a few days.


For a pit stop, gas coffee or bathroom, I just hit offline for a few minutes


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

I got the same notice when I was at the airport queue. I accepted a ping that said something to the effect of "short ride - we will hold your place in line for 6 hours". I went to pick up the pax but the pin was in the middle of the road. I went to a location closest to the pin and called the pax. No answer. I texted the pax. No answer. I decided not to wait out the full 5 minutes and instead returned to the queue. The next day I received that message from Uber. I contacted them via email but never heard back.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> But declining trips shouldn't get you deactivated or suspended, no? I thought acceptance rate didn't matter, only cancel.


No it shouldn't. that's why they are claiming fraud. They want you to accept everything, they can't make you. They can try to intimidate you into being a good little robot.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

BigBadBob said:


> For a pit stop, gas coffee or bathroom, I just hit offline for a few minutes


Now Uber has "suspended" my instant pay for a few days, as a result, im now broke.

I called them earlier this morning, after i noticed i couldnt "cash out" to my card and use it.

CS claimed it was "due to the fraudulant activity on my account", but AGAIN, there was no fraudulant activity.

CS said she'd file an appeal and that I'd hear back within 72 hours.

I think ill take a break from contacting CS for a bit, as i always get nervous contacting them, in fear of deactivation.

Any advice/opinions on this?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Now Uber has "suspended" my instant pay for a few days, as a result, im now broke.
> 
> I called them earlier this morning, after i noticed i couldnt "cash out" to my card and use it.
> 
> ...


And THAT is why I always cashed out at the end of each day.
I didn't trust Uber with MY money.
They were on COD payment status at all times.
The most I would stand to lose that was that one day's receipts.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Declining at an airport queue is different. I predicted this when they first set one up at EWR and at MetLife Stadium in NJ. You're not supposed to be in the lot/queue unless you're accepting rides. Decline too many and it looks like cherry-picking, which is not allowed by U/L OR the airports/event locations. The airport may have rules where U/L have to disable drivers that appear to cherry-pick.


That's not true at all
Accepting and calling the rider to see destination gets you canned from the airport


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> That's not true at all
> Accepting and calling the rider to see destination gets you canned from the airport





Juggalo9er said:


> That's not true at all
> Accepting and calling the rider to see destination gets you canned from the airport


Try looking at the screen shot provided above. Being in the lot for anything other than waiting for rides is considered fraudulent. Refusing too many trips from the lot will get you logged off, and if it happens too much CAN result in deactivation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Just thank them for reaching out and ask if there's anything else you can help with.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Try looking at the screen shot provided above. Being in the lot for anything other than waiting for rides is considered fraudulent. Refusing too many trips from the lot will get you logged off, and if it happens too much CAN result in deactivation.


I've been logged off probably a hundred times waiting for a surge.... Still go there


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> And THAT is why I always cashed out at the end of each day.
> I didn't trust Uber with MY money.
> They were on COD payment status at all times.
> The most I would stand to lose that was that one day's receipts.


I do that too....usually, when i get to $20-$40 in rides, i withdraw it from my card every time, but they wont let me do anything til the 7th. I cant use the card til then either....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I withdraw, it does not go to any account that they have control over.
What's the point in daily withdrawals if they have control over my card?
Why would you let _anyone _into your account with the morals of Uber?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> And THAT is why I always cashed out at the end of each day.
> I didn't trust Uber with MY money.
> They were on COD payment status at all times.
> The most I would stand to lose that was that one day's receipts.


Doesn't $.50 today really add up after a while though?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I've been logged off probably a hundred times waiting for a surge.... Still go there


Glad you haven't had any problems.

You're a "well-known member", so you probably know that Uber and Lyft tend to clamp down on things in waves. Remember the sweep of cherry-pickers at LAX? 3-in-3 in the beginning of last year? The uptick in "random" background checks -- so much so that in some areas people are being suspended for weeks or even over a month because of the backlog in getting the checks done? It's almost as if they rotate which Term of Service it will be, and spin a globe somewhere and stick a finger for where they'll "clean house".

I hope it doesn't happen to you, I really do, but you know how often someone says "it can't happen" and then end up reporting their deactivation for cause.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Haha. Uber needs to be taken to the roof.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Now Uber has "suspended" my instant pay for a few days, as a result, im now broke.
> Any advice/opinions on this?


I'll give you some free advice since you're broke. While operating a business and not getting paid for only a few days causes you to go broke then you need a new business.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Glad you haven't had any problems.
> 
> You're a "well-known member", so you probably know that Uber and Lyft tend to clamp down on things in waves. Remember the sweep of cherry-pickers at LAX? 3-in-3 in the beginning of last year? The uptick in "random" background checks -- so much so that in some areas people are being suspended for weeks or even over a month because of the backlog in getting the checks done? It's almost as if they rotate which Term of Service it will be, and spin a globe somewhere and stick a finger for where they'll "clean house".
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen to you, I really do, but you know how often someone says "it can't happen" and then end up reporting their deactivation for cause.


So your assertion is that Uber would punish me for declining trips under the assumption that I'm surge gaming (I am)? This would make me an employee, not a contractor


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Doesn't $.50 today really add up after a while though?


I hope I never see the day when fifty-cents makes a difference in my life.

Yea, it adds up to .... gasp ... three or four bucks a week.
LIFE CHANGING money.

LoL


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I hope I never see the day when fifty-cents makes a difference in my life.
> 
> Yea, it adds up to .... gasp ... three or four bucks a week.
> LIFE CHANGING money.
> ...


I make .77 a minute on double time


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberbotch said:


> I received the attached notice of "fraudulent activity" in my message box this morning. Does anyone know what to make of this? I definitely did not attempt anything fraudulent.


Damn straight FRAUDULENT ACTIVITY HAS BEEN DETECTED !!!

UBER IS STEALING OVER 50% of EACH RIDE !

When we signed up for 80%/20% !

FRAUDULENT ACTIVITY !


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> So your assertion is that Uber would punish me for declining trips under the assumption that I'm surge gaming (I am)? This would make me an employee, not a contractor


I'm not asserting anything. I quoted Uber's own words and pointed out verifiable instances.

Do whatever you want. No skin off my nose.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I hope I never see the day when fifty-cents makes a difference in my life.
> 
> Yea, it adds up to .... gasp ... three or four bucks a week.
> LIFE CHANGING money.
> ...


Little change adds up. Imagine $4 per week. That is almost $200 per year. That would fill my tank about 6 times, for around 2,340 miles of driving on an average of 30mpg. That is pretty significant amount of money and savings. I try to limit costs at all times.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Little change adds up. Imagine $4 per week. That is almost $200 per year. That would fill my tank about 6 times, for around 2,340 miles of driving on an average of 30mpg. That is pretty significant amount of money and savings. I try to limit costs at all times.


$200 .00 a year
Times
Millions of Drivers.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> $200 .00 a year
> Times
> Millions of Drivers.


How about $3.50


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> $200 .00 a year
> Times
> Millions of Drivers.


I only care about one driver.
And, the one time that Uber steals it all is much more than the cost of insurance.
We all make our own decisions, based on our own tolerance to the risk/reward curves.

I figured, based on MY risk/reward analysis, that fifty cents a day to protect a couple of hundred was well worth it. But to each his/her own. I got nuthin to sell ya.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I only care about one driver.
> And, the one time that Uber steals it all is much more than the cost of insurance.
> We all make our own decisions, based on our own tolerance to the risk/reward curves.
> 
> I figured, based on MY risk/reward analysis, that fifty cents a day to protect a couple of hundred was well worth it. But to each his/her own. I got nuthin to sell ya.


What do you spend .50 on?..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> What do you spend .50 on?..


We talking about cashing out at the end of each day.
MY contention is that it's insurance and worth the fifty cent fee.

Some people compute it differently, that's all.
Fifty cent a day, six days a week, 52 weeks a year ... adds up to a couple of hundred bux.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> We talking about cashing out at the end of each day.
> MY contention is that it's insurance and worth the fifty cent fee.
> 
> Some people compute it differently, that's all.
> Fifty cent a day, six days a week, 52 weeks a year ... adds up to a couple of hundred bux.


I cash out every day... For$26 I'll happily make sure I actually get my money.... Too many charge backs


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Now Uber has "suspended" my instant pay for a few days, as a result, im now broke.
> 
> I called them earlier this morning, after i noticed i couldnt "cash out" to my card and use it.
> 
> ...


The fact that you're broke if u can't use instant pay is a sad comment bro....

For all those "GENIUS" DRIVERS that cash out everyday to prevent getting back charged.... how about a $3200 back charge!!!!



















UberBastid said:


> We talking about cashing out at the end of each day.
> MY contention is that it's insurance and worth the fifty cent fee.
> 
> Some people compute it differently, that's all.
> Fifty cent a day, six days a week, 52 weeks a year ... adds up to a couple of hundred bux.


Insurance????? Are you kidding me? Check out the back charge I posted



Juggalo9er said:


> I cash out every day... For$26 I'll happily make sure I actually get my money.... Too many charge backs


Hahahaha



Juggalo9er said:


> I cash out every day... For$26 I'll happily make sure I actually get my money.... Too many charge backs


Hahahaha


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Something similar happened to this driver, he was banned from the airport.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/airport-blocked-email-from-uber.314611/


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberwhoIaM said:


> The fact that you're broke if u can't use instant pay is a sad comment bro....
> 
> For all those "GENIUS" DRIVERS that cash out everyday to prevent getting back charged.... how about a $3200 back charge!!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Uber family


----------

